# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.8.8 and Ubtool version 1.0.8 released

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.8.8 Released First in world Update 
Add Unlock
========* *Samsung Galaxy S II I927
Samsung Galaxy S II I927R*  *
Add Read flash
==========* *Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 (First in world)
Samsung Galaxy S III I9300C (First in world)* *
Add Reset Pattern 
============* *Samsung Galaxy S III I9300C
Samsung Galaxy S III T999 
Samsung Galaxy S III T999V 
Samsung Galaxy S III I747
Samsung Galaxy S III I747D
Samsung Galaxy S III SC-06D
Samsung Galaxy S III SCH-I535 
Samsung Galaxy S II SC-02C
Samsung Galaxy S II SC-03D
Samsung Galaxy S III SGH-1747M
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I757M
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I997R
Samsung Galaxy S III SPH-L710 
Samsung Galaxy NOTE SGH-I717
Samsung Galaxy NOTE SGH I717D
Samsung Galaxy NOTE SGH I717M
Samsung Galaxy NOTE SGH I717R
Samsung Galaxy NOTE SC-05D*  *Add Reset user code/remove pin code
=========================* *Samsung Galaxy S III I9300C
Samsung Galaxy S III T999 
Samsung Galaxy S III T999V 
Samsung Galaxy S III I747
Samsung Galaxy S III I747D
Samsung Galaxy S III SC-06D
Samsung Galaxy S III SCH-I535 
Samsung Galaxy S II SC-02C
Samsung Galaxy S II SC-03D
Samsung Galaxy S III SGH-1747M
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I757M
Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-I997R
Samsung Galaxy S III SPH-L710 *  *Ubtool version 1.0.8 released * *First in world Update 
Add Repair unknown baseband (FIRST IN WORLD)
====================
Samsung Galaxy S III GT-i9300 (Need Root)* *Samsung Galaxy S III GT-i9300c (Need Root)* *Red Method**UB File*  *About i9300 Repair 
============ You can download ub file الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  About Read flash
=========== You must Enable usb debugging on setting (need root) *  *About Reset pattern/user code/password
============================* *Need enable usb debugging
Need root
without lose all data
one click only* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download
======= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *================* *Available in ASANSAM SHELL =================== الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
======  * *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!! * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

